# Water filtration



## jdeeregreen (Aug 31, 2016)

I have a cistern and a well that stay full all the time that seldom get used except maybe to water the garden. I have municipal water going to the house because the cistern and well are not sealed and have stuff floating around. Not to mention chemicals that may leach into them by surrounding farm fields. Anyways, these would be priceless in a water outage or some bad scenario. My question is would this need to be boiled before drinking, or would a good filter be sufficient? I would really like to find a simple, non-electric filter that I could use to be able to drink this water if we have to. I researched the Sawyer line and really like the mini series filters they have. I could dip a bucket to get water out and use the filter from the bucket. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

You may want to look in to the Berkey system.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

There are a few good filters out there Berkey and Alexapure are two good ones. wish I could give you the links but that is against the rules. I like being here and don't want to be no longer here


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Look up filtration and treatment. You need both. Good thing is they cost less than most other options. Also you can base them on needs in terms of gallons per day.


----------



## ScientistPrepper (Aug 30, 2016)

preponadime said:


> There are a few good filters out there Berkey and Alexapure are two good ones. wish I could give you the links but that is against the rules. I like being here and don't want to be no longer here


Has anyone here done a head-to-hear comparison of the technical specs and laboratory testing of the Berkey vs. the Alexapure? I have done the research for the Alexapure and am just getting started on the Berkey. If no one has done such a post, I'll prepare a full research report and post it when I'm done.

ScientistPrepper


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Adding some bleach and then filtering the water will do the trick. Depending on what filter you have, it should remove the bleach taste and smell. If in doubt boil it to, but I really doubt you will need to. You mentioned removing chemicals. Keep in mind you will need a filter for that. Boiling will not remove chemicals.

I have a Katadyn Hiker Pro filter and a Sawyer filter, not a mini. I do not like the Life Straw water filters. You cannot fill a container and transport water with you. You must rely on locating water sources as you travel.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

preponadime said:


> There are a few good filters out there Berkey and Alexapure are two good ones. wish I could give you the links but that is against the rules. I like being here and don't want to be no longer here


When did providing links become against the rules?


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

MaterielGeneral said:


> When did providing links become against the rules?


Let's just say that the links I would provide would pay me a commission if someone should purchase something from them. I read that rule someplace if I misunderstood then let an admin explain it to me because I only bend rules not break em


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

This is the one I have, . . . it provides all the water that the two of us need for drinking, cooking, coffee, etc.

Travel Berkey Water Filter

I've used it for a number of years, . . . and am sold on it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A low tech solution would be to run the cistern water through a sand filter. I would get the water tested that ran through it to see how it handled the chemicals.


----------



## jdeeregreen (Aug 31, 2016)

ScientistPrepper said:


> Has anyone here done a head-to-hear comparison of the technical specs and laboratory testing of the Berkey vs. the Alexapure? I have done the research for the Alexapure and am just getting started on the Berkey. If no one has done such a post, I'll prepare a full research report and post it when I'm done.
> 
> ScientistPrepper


That would be awesome!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have "On the go" type filters at the moment. A Katadyne Pocket Micro filter and the MSR Sweetwater. I take water from one of many sources on the farm to include a 10 acre beaver pond. I have never gotten sick and the water, albeit warm, tastes just fine. The wife just mentioned the Berkey yesterday. Our son has one and she likes it alot.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We really like our Sawyer minis. Do wish they came with bigger bags. I have learned how to dump two quart bags at once. We just use it instead of bottle water around the house. The warden also gives it our pets as opposed to tap water. Not sure it helps but it makes her feel better which is what counts. 
Since that well is on farm land..prob full of nitrates from the fertilizer. Causes big old cancers. Not sure that stuff can be filtered out other than to bet it cant be. To get rid of real nasty stuff takes steam distillation..with a good working Reverse Osmosis gizmo coming in a distant 2nd place.


----------



## prepator (Sep 5, 2016)

jdeeregreen said:


> I would really like to find a simple, non-electric filter that I could use to be able to drink this water if we have to.I could dip a bucket to get water out and use the filter from the bucket. Anyone have any ideas?


Also done some research for a simple non-electric filter, and found this 
 solar water purifier  made titanium dioxide.
5 purification processes: 
Photocatalytic Oxidation, Photocatalytic Reduction, Photoadsorption, Photolysis and UV Disinfection.


----------



## jdeeregreen (Aug 31, 2016)

I really don't use the water out of either for anything other than watering the garden very occasionally. And don't plan on drinking it unless a survival situation occurs. So, basically, in a situation like that I probably would just dip the water out, boil and drink. Maybe use a screen or cloth to keep out big particles, but atleast it would be a couple thousand gallons of water we could drink. Not sure about chemicals or fertilizer, but in a survival situation it's water.....I do need to get some portable filters in case stranded somewhere or have to bug out though.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If you're worried about chemicals from local farms, then you'll need more than simple particle filtration.
You will need a system with activated carbon to get a good deal of the chemicals out. This will mean you will also need a method of replacing this carbon.
Not an easy, or cost effective task, but if you have possible chemicals, it would be necessary.

I collect rainwater in hopes of mitigating the amount of chemicals I would need to contend with. Still, activated charcoal is in my filtering plan, after my Sawyer.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Has anyone here ever bought a filter housing and filter then used a hand pump to suck from the water source then force it under pressure through the carbon filter ? 

I was thinking about doing that with some homemade .5 micron biofuel filter cloth for a prefilter. 

Then boil it or otherwise treat it. 

Mabey then make some kool aid........if BLM is around you might could borrow some sugar, errebody know black folk keep sugar. lain:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> .
> 
> Mabey then make some kool aid........if BLM is around you might could borrow some sugar, errebody know black folk keep sugar. lain:


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Berkey and Katadyn. Enough said.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I use a reusable coffee filter to prefilter with but recently I've ran into some .5 micron biodiesel filter material that's rated for water. 

Anyone used activated carbon by just pouring the water over the carbon over and over to insure sufficient contact time ? I've seen the small contained carbon capsules that attach to the straw type filters but they are small. 

I'd like something a bit bigger for multiple people. 

Say like a plastic tube with a couple caps. Drill holes in the bottom of one cap then place a synthetic filter material then the carbon. 

To treat water just pour through your tube a few times then boil it or run it through a sawyer micro.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Anyone ever try to make their own carbon filters out of those Keurig refillable coffee filters ? They even make a carbon filter for those I believe. Might would be easy to make a straw type carbon filter out of it. Use it after you boil or treat your water.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

If a person is just worried about germs a drop or two of bleach or idoone should work. I forget the exact ratios right now. Boy scouts was a long time back.


----------



## jdeeregreen (Aug 31, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> I use a reusable coffee filter to prefilter with but recently I've ran into some .5 micron biodiesel filter material that's rated for water.
> 
> Anyone used activated carbon by just pouring the water over the carbon over and over to insure sufficient contact time ? I've seen the small contained carbon capsules that attach to the straw type filters but they are small.
> 
> ...


Where does one get activated carbon?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

My Grandpas farm had two cistrens fed by a spring that ran 24/7 it never got foul and Grandma raised 13 children and a whole slew of animanls.

If yours is static you need a good filter. You can make a slow sand cheap, then I'd follow that up with a Berkfeld and a Sawyer


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well it bound to be cheaper to buy regular old charcoal and activate once you get it. I can tell you how to activate it for only five bucks. Let me know. Thanks. Its tax deductible most likely.


----------



## jdeeregreen (Aug 31, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> My Grandpas farm had two cistrens fed by a spring that ran 24/7 it never got foul and Grandma raised 13 children and a whole slew of animanls.
> 
> If yours is static you need a good filter. You can make a slow sand cheap, then I'd follow that up with a Berkfeld and a Sawyer


Both of mine stay full unless ofcourse I use alot for watering the garden etc. I do believe there is some spring or something running into them because they fill up rather quickly when emptied. In a SHTF situation, I would definitely utilize them. I'm going to invest in some sort of filter and rely on boiling it first.


----------



## jdeeregreen (Aug 31, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Well it bound to be cheaper to buy regular old charcoal and activate once you get it. I can tell you how to activate it for only five bucks. Let me know. Thanks. Its tax deductible most likely.


Lol am I supposed to feel dumb here? Cause I do! haha. I would like to know how but I'm poor and $5 is hard to come by lain:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Well it bound to be cheaper to buy regular old charcoal and activate once you get it. I can tell you how to activate it for only five bucks. Let me know. Thanks. Its tax deductible most likely.


Can I get in on this too? I've a hundred acres of hardwood, room for a kiln, and a BS in Bio-Chemistry, MS in Chemistry, and pH D in Chemistry. Now I'm just a farmer who hunts and traps


----------



## ScientistPrepper (Aug 30, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> Say like a plastic tube with a couple caps. Drill holes in the bottom of one cap then place a synthetic filter material then the carbon.
> 
> To treat water just pour through your tube a few times then boil it or run it through a sawyer micro.


Operator6,

We buy cartridges like what you describe for our work in the chemistry lab. They come in syringe-style bodies with caps and leur tips on the bottom (male) and top (female). The activated charcoal is packed between two 0.1 micron PE frits. They normally come with Celite (diatomaceous earth) packed between the charcoal and the frit to prevent break through of the very fine charcoal particulate. The largest pre-packaged ones I've ever seen have a total volume of the cartridge of 150 mL; I've custom-made ones with up to 1 kg of charcoal in them in really large cartridges. We use them to remove organic impurities from samples. But the limitation is always loading. The amount of charcoal in a filter of that type only has a certain capacity and the sufficient contact time with the sample is critical. If you flush your sample through too fast, it does not do very much in the way of purification.

The more effective way to use activated charcoal is to add it to a container of water and let it sit (or even better stir or gently swirl). We refer to this as "batch" processing (as opposed to "flow") and do this routinely in the lab on larger samples. Purification with charcoal is also great aided by heating the sample; heating helps the porous carbon material really soak up any organic impurities.

If you want to stick with a flow system, try trading diameter for length. Ideally for a flow purification with Charcoal, you want a really long column (increases contact or "residence" time) of a relatively narrow diameter (increases the ration of sample to charcoal) that is heated for the entire length. We are able to do this in the lab with flow reactors, but I have not completely thought through developing an "at-home prepper" version. But I have been working on it - I'll let you know if I come up with a good design.

ScientistPrepper


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Can I get in on this too? I've a hundred acres of hardwood, room for a kiln, and a BS in Bio-Chemistry, MS in Chemistry, and pH D in Chemistry. Now I'm just a farmer who hunts and traps


A mean old animal slayer huh? We buy our meat at the store so no innocent animals have to die. I may forward this off to Alfgore and Fonda peters. Anyway I am fixing to go into google and figger out how we activate that charcoal. Us old retired folks can use the five bucks. Who has ever tried Ozark Oak brand? Its made by Arkies near a town called Yellville..but the locals say its really closer to Snow..Rkansaw. A comp cook who dont have that for the chicken category is doomed.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I could just use a tube to carry the carbon in with two caps. Fill the tube 1/2 full of carbon the fill the rest with previously boiled but still hot water. 
Gently rotate to mix until cooled off, then filter that water through a sawyer squeeze. 
What say you ? 
I'm trying to improve taste and get as many chemicals out of the water as I reasonably can. 

It'll be ready to make purple kool aid drank then.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

So are we talking organics here? 

I'd like to see how much can be removed? I don't have a GC/MS to test things anymore to PPM/PPB. 

I do understand the limitations and abilities you have mentioned.

For people here I'd suggest a fairly pure water source to start with.You don't want PCBs or such crap to remove. Unless fallout, rainwater would be a GOOD start.

Making filters you describe are beyond means and abilites of most here, but I have made similar. A simple carbon/charcoal with sand pre-filter will remove most of bad things. That is a 55-gal sand/charcoal drum and that removes biologic and most organics if not very contaminated. Washed sand is readily available, and in most places so is charcoal. As you have mentioned flow rate effects ability to remove organic contaminants


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Sounds likes letting your water soak in the activated carbon is the way to go. Slower but better results.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Woops..looks like yall are an hour late and a dollar short as usual. Ozark Oak apparently has now went kaput. Fortunately is anybody want so get rich thourgh hard work..I watched the movie on how they make it. Its about as easy as falling off a log. I only charge ten bucks to teach dumb yankees how to do that. A person needs to start out by owning a bull dozer looking thing.
http://charcoalandmore.com/lump-charcoal/ozark-oak-lump-charcoal


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Sounds likes letting your water soak in the activated carbon is the way to go. Slower but better results.


Yes but drip drip drip..........Then the finer carbon will be sloooooower....but better

Don't start with dirty water to start with


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Woops..looks like yall are an hour late and a dollar short as usual. Ozark Oak apparently has now went kaput. Fortunately is anybody want so get rich thourgh hard work..I watched the movie on how they make it. Its about as easy as falling off a log. I only charge ten bucks to teach dumb yankees how to do that. A person needs to start out by owning a bull dozer looking thing.
> Ozark Oak Lump Charcoal - Charcoal and More


We Yankees have plenty of hardwood and can teach a Rebel how to make charcoal properly : )


----------



## ScientistPrepper (Aug 30, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> Fill the tube 1/2 full of carbon the fill the rest with previously boiled but still hot water.
> Gently rotate to mix until cooled off, then filter that water through a sawyer squeeze.
> What say you ?


Operator6,

Typically a flow purification through charcoal is almost completely ineffective if your column/tube is not fully packed with charcoal. If any of the sample is able to flow past the charcoal with being forced to interact with it, it stays dirty. So the set up you describe with a half-full tube of charcoal is not likely to be effective.

ScientistPrepper


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

ScientistPrepper said:


> Operator6,
> 
> Typically a flow purification through charcoal is almost completely ineffective if your column/tube is not fully packed with charcoal. If any of the sample is able to flow past the charcoal with being forced to interact with it, it stays dirty. So the set up you describe with a half-full tube of charcoal is not likely to be effective.
> 
> ScientistPrepper


It wouldn't be flowing by. The tube being half full of activated carbon and 1/2 full of water would be used to mix the two and let them sit. Not as a straw type filter.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> We Yankees have plenty of hardwood and can teach a Rebel how to make charcoal properly : )


I got to introduce you to some of the clan one of these days. Some of them still have possums for supper..lol. Anyway..you going to donate your own trees to this new endeavor? Ozark Oak drives a dump truck or two around to the cabinet shops. Will take an undocumented democrat or two for that part of the job. Dont let them pick up any wood thats painted or varnished. That gives stinky meat. Aint you going to need those trees in the future? That can be like an ace in the hole type thing. Start popping by the wood working places about 5 PM with an ice chest full of Bud and Coors mixed 50/50. They like to make friends. Welders work the same way. I got big trailer mounted bbq pit built like that one time.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

ScientistPrepper said:


> Operator6,
> 
> Typically a flow purification through charcoal is almost completely ineffective if your column/tube is not fully packed with charcoal. If any of the sample is able to flow past the charcoal with being forced to interact with it, it stays dirty. So the set up you describe with a half-full tube of charcoal is not likely to be effective.
> 
> ScientistPrepper


Same is true with biological filters.

Your carbon filter will need to be not only complete but also able to handle the contaminate at given flow rate. A big ass slow sand filter will remove pathogens and a carbon base will *reduce* organics.

If you start with water from the Hudon or Housatonic water sheds I would not be happy with all the PCBs being removed, unless tested, and then the carbon has limited capacity to continue effective removal. Been there done that

Again I'd say don't try to make a silk purse from a sow's ear


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

ScientistPrepper said:


> Operator6,
> 
> Typically a flow purification through charcoal is almost completely ineffective if your column/tube is not fully packed with charcoal. If any of the sample is able to flow past the charcoal with being forced to interact with it, it stays dirty. So the set up you describe with a half-full tube of charcoal is not likely to be effective.
> 
> ScientistPrepper


Some of this stuff is sounding sorta anal retentive or something. Have you ever hung around with my wife?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> I got to introduce you to some of the clan one of these days. Some of them still have possums for supper..lol. Anyway..you going to donate your own trees to this new endeavor? Ozark Oak drives a dump truck or two around to the cabinet shops. Will take an undocumented democrat or two for that part of the job. Dont let them pick up any wood thats painted or varnished. That gives stinky meat. Aint you going to need those trees in the future? That can be like an ace in the hole type thing. Start popping by the wood working places about 5 PM with an ice chest full of Bud and Coors mixed 50/50. They like to make friends. Welders work the same way. I got big trailer mounted bbq pit built like that one time.


We eat all sorts of critters up here, some raised and some hunted or fished.

The demoRATS we have here are mostly* city slickers *from *New Dork and Basstun*. They have brought their drugs and crime with them.

Don't give us Hillbilly Yankees a bad rap, we hate Clintoons as much as You.

Besides that we love our hunting, fishing, and farming too.

I have lots of trees, maple/sugarbush, ash, oak, beech, hickory, they all would be good stock for charcoal. Also lots of eastern white pine and hemlock, not much for the purpose.

P.S. I went to school a bit, so I know all about sciences. But I am happier on the farm.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well I feels your pain on having all those nice trees. Why would a person want to ruin it by making charcoal? Remember one time I got sent off to learn how to be an arson investigator. They had this smarty pants from the Texas Forest Service putting on his segment of the class. He started out with a picture of a tree. He say "for you DFW boys..that is what we call a tree..for them who aint never seen one." He did not realize some of us spent quite a bit of time out in West Texas. No treees aloowed out there. You are luckier than a three peckered billy goat to have all them nice trees. Kindly dont make me come up there..lol.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Well I feels your pain on having all those nice trees. Why would a person want to ruin it by making charcoal? Remember one time I got sent off to learn how to be an arson investigator. They had this smarty pants from the Texas Forest Service putting on his segment of the class. He started out with a picture of a tree. He say "for you DFW boys..that is what we call a tree..for them who aint never seen one." He did not realize some of us spent quite a bit of time out in West Texas. No treees aloowed out there. You are luckier than a three peckered billy goat to have all them nice trees. Kindly dont make me come up there..lol.


The trees are a resource. We have an agricultural restriction and a management plan. I have enough standing dead wood to heat the home all year and we see -20 oF winters. Also have a mill to make my own lumber. We also grow ginseng . Small scale sugarbush maple syrup but just homegrown not for sale, yet. There is more wood production than I could use in a year so use it or loose it. I'm managing for timber so that is in the plan too. Maple and oak prices are good. Splitting/cutting each years wood is better than paying to go to a gym, and that is besides the farming.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I was thinking of getting the charcoal they use for fish tank filters as a prep for filtering water . would that work ?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> I was thinking of getting the charcoal they use for fish tank filters as a prep for filtering water . would that work ?


Problem is what are trying to filter and how toxic is it? Start with good water without organics and no need for charcoal.

You can make your own and will need to activate it for best filtration/adsorpstion, and pore size will matter too. Some organics are still toxic at PPB levels. How will you test your filters?

Still a homegrown filter will be better than nothing. A 55-gal barrel of charcoal will have a good deal of capacity if properly pulverized and acitivated.

A while ago, I used to teach Organic Chemistry at Universities, so I'm not blowing smoke. But life on the farm, free of Liberal swines, makes a better life.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I was thinking I could filter the water in my rain barrels to be drinkable if need be , " use the charcoal, sand , rocks , cloth , run it through a 2 liter bottle ". " cut open the bottom of the 2 liter bottle , put a small peace of cloth first , rocks, sand, charcoal , then run the water through it ".


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> I was thinking I could filter the water in my rain barrels to be drinkable if need be , " use the charcoal, sand , rocks , cloth , run it through a 2 liter bottle ". " cut open the bottom of the 2 liter bottle , put a small peace of cloth first , rocks, sand, charcoal , then run the water through it ".


Read up on slow sand filtration. You need a barrel spigot and clean/washed sand. It take a few weeks for the biomass on the surface to set up and kill the pathogens. Then you need to not disturb the surface which kills the pathogens, a diffuser is needed to add water. A 2-L BOTTLE WILL DO NEXT TO NOTHING, other than remove large particulates.

If you don't do a slow sand filter, invest in a Sawyer or Berkfeld filter, or bleach, or boil it


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Read up on slow sand filtration. You need a barrel spigot and clean/washed sand. It take a few weeks for the biomass on the surface to set up and kill the pathogens. Then you need to not disturb the surface which kills the pathogens, a diffuser is needed to add water. A 2-L BOTTLE WILL DO NEXT TO NOTHING, other than remove large particulates.
> 
> If you don't do a slow sand filter, invest in a Sawyer or Berkfeld filter, or bleach, or boil it


ok thank you for the info , it is very helpful .


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I just hired a water filtration expert to design me the best portable filter with common materials. 

I'll make the tube out of thin aluminum tube in my machine shop. 

So that ends it for me, thanks for all the help.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> I just hired a water filtration expert to design me the best portable filter with common materials.
> 
> I'll make the tube out of thin aluminum tube in my machine shop.
> 
> So that ends it for me, thanks for all the help.


So tell us how a thin AL tube and whatever materials used will do bacteria/viruses? Organics?

I find that dubious it will supply potable water.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> So tell us how a thin AL tube and whatever materials used will do bacteria/viruses? Organics?
> 
> I find that dubious it will supply potable water.


I can pretty much make it as thick or thin as he requests. He has access to a state of the art lab for testing. He's the expert so whatever he wants.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Well I taught Chemistry and Biochemistry for years. Never saw nor used a homegrown small system that was effective and cheap. Except a pot I'd boil.

We had the labs at a University with graduate research programs in chemistry biochemistry and microbiology. The water was local "pure" tap water, then double distilled then went through a filtration to remove both traces of organics and inorganics. Millipore made the latter system.

I'd trust the Sawyers and British Berkfelds but those are beyond manufacturing. Slow sand systems are also proven, but take up lots of space and weeks/month to set up, but can be homegrown on the cheap.

But then what do I know, I'm just a Biochemist/Chemist and Professor


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Well I taught Chemistry and Biochemistry for years. Never saw nor used a homegrown small system that was effective and cheap. Except a pot I'd boil.
> 
> We had the labs at a University with graduate research programs in chemistry biochemistry and microbiology. The water was local "pure" tap water, then double distilled then went through a filtration to remove both traces of organics and inorganics. Millipore made the latter system.
> 
> ...


It will be used to supplement other treatments. It's not going to be an all in one filter.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

This old commie pal of mine gets some homesteader type magazine with instructions how to make a good water filter using masonary sand and good lump charcoal in layers. Might need to figger out some way to activate it. lol. Hey trapper since you are an egg headed scientist type guy..sure wished you would check out a real smart astrophysicist named Hugh Ross. If you go hear what he has to say sure we could find something to discuss on religion.
http://www.reasons.org/


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'll prefilter the water first out of a river then boil it. At this point I'll run it through a sawyer squeeze then through my homemade filter.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Your are sounding a bit overly redundant on all those procedures. You aint from Texas are ya?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Your are sounding a bit overly redundant on all those procedures. You aint from Texas are ya?


The last stage would remove bad taste and some chemicals,etc. Activated carbon with some other filter material.

The goal is to make top shelf kool aid.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> This old commie pal of mine gets some homesteader type magazine with instructions how to make a good water filter using masonary sand and good lump charcoal in layers. Might need to figger out some way to activate it. lol. Hey trapper since you are an egg headed scientist type guy..sure wished you would check out a real smart astrophysicist named Hugh Ross. If you go hear what he has to say sure we could find something to discuss on religion.
> Reasons To Believe : Where Modern Science & Faith Converge


Well to tell the truth I grew up on a farm, graduated highest honors math and science in HS, and put myself through college and no debts unpaid. I had to drop out and go part time for undergrad, even lived in my car in North New England winter for a semester full time school. Ever bathe in a brook in December? I cut/split/delivered a cord of wood each weekend on the farm to sell and put gas in my PU. Each summer I worked as a research assistant besides the farm. School year I did 40hrs/week doing research and full time course work as graduate student. Then I taught 20 years and now back on the farm.

You can activate charcoal yourself. You also need to powder it and get a uniform size to get consistent filtration.

Did not check your link, yet. But I'm a good Christian.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> I'll prefilter the water first out of a river then boil it. At this point I'll run it through a sawyer squeeze then through my homemade filter.


River water is a bad starting point. Do you have a well or spring nearby? Rainwater is better than the river too.

Small or large volume?

A slow sand can be made for $100 and you have a large supply. You can add carbon to the bottom to do organics but that will depend on what you put in it and how you process the carbon/charcoal. The slow sand will take care of bacteria/viruses so no need to boil either.

I have the sawyer 0.02 the 0.5 and MSR waterworks. I am building a slow sand, have the food grade barrels and a gravity feed rain system in place.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> The last stage would remove bad taste and some chemicals,etc. Activated carbon with some other filter material.
> 
> The goal is to make top shelf kool aid.


What do you smoke?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> River water is a bad starting point. Do you have a well or spring nearby? Rainwater is better than the river too.
> 
> Small or large volume?
> 
> ...


It's not for everyday use. I'm wanting portability. I'd rather use everyday materials but I've looked here too. I'm sure they have an off the shelf product sample I could build around. 
http://www.kxtech.com/App_Docs/Frank Brigano Article WQP_FO_Filtration_Rp1008.pdf

Extruded carbon block.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> What do you smoke?


Pork usually but I have done fish,pecans,cheese. What does that have to do with water filtration ?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Well to tell the truth I grew up on a farm, graduated highest honors math and science in HS, and put myself through college and no debts unpaid. I had to drop out and go part time for undergrad, even lived in my car in North New England winter for a semester full time school. Ever bathe in a brook in December? I cut/split/delivered a cord of wood each weekend on the farm to sell and put gas in my PU. Each summer I worked as a research assistant besides the farm. School year I did 40hrs/week doing research and full time course work as graduate student. Then I taught 20 years and now back on the farm.
> 
> You can activate charcoal yourself. You also need to powder it and get a uniform size to get consistent filtration.
> 
> Did not check your link, yet. But I'm a good Christian.


Praise the Lord! Great story. I had this old yankee pal from Illinois who always said it took a farm boy to make a good injuneer. Every time I went to the farm a horse would try to bite me or a mean chicken would start pecking. Nearly enough to make a person want to punch some doggies...lol. Anyway go listen to Dr. Ross when you get time. He has some sorta kinky view on certain topics..but the best guy I ever met to leading highly edumacted math majors through early Genesis. If you can get them past that its all down hill.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Genesis ....... its so much more than most know.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> It's not for everyday use. I'm wanting portability. I'd rather use everyday materials but I've looked here too. I'm sure they have an off the shelf product sample I could build around.
> http://www.kxtech.com/App_Docs/Frank Brigano Article WQP_FO_Filtration_Rp1008.pdf
> 
> Extruded carbon block.


So it states can do cysts. How about viruses and bacteria? The other issue with carbon filters is THEY WILL clog and are NOT cleanable. Plus side is they can reduce organics.

Get a Sawyer 0.02 that is a purifier, smaller than a 8 oz bottle and will clean thousands of gallons of water for $90. Won't do organics but will last and do ALL biologics.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> This old commie pal of mine gets some homesteader type magazine with instructions how to make a good water filter using masonary sand and good lump charcoal in layers. Might need to figger out some way to activate it. lol. Hey trapper since you are an egg headed scientist type guy..sure wished you would check out a real smart astrophysicist named Hugh Ross. If you go hear what he has to say sure we could find something to discuss on religion.
> Reasons To Believe : Where Modern Science & Faith Converge


Far from an egghead scientist type. Look a lot more like Heston in "The Mountain Men"

HS physics teacher had an insightful thought about "injuneers", they memorize, while scientists think.


----------

